# Good article



## Muppet (Nov 21, 2016)

Texas A&M medical student has unusual resume

This is a good article. I am sure Rangers here know of him.

M.


----------



## Devildoc (Nov 21, 2016)

That's very cool.  You never know what people bring to the table.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 21, 2016)

N


----------

